# Shipping with Fastenal



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Few people know that you can ship large items reasonably with Fastenal. You have to package whatever you are shipping on a standard pallet, and enclose it adequately so other pallets can be stacked atop it. Keep in mind Fastenal only uses fork lift trucks for handling, and that means items can be shoved into trailers and stacked, bumped, pushed, as needed to load the semi. 

Say you want to ship a lawn tractor, or 350 Chevy V8, or a motorcycle in parts, from Green Bay to Atlanta. Get two pallets, load the items onto the pallet strapped down tight. Box in the pallet with OSB/wood screws, and put another pallet on top, screw the OSB to the pallet. Result is a wood shipping crate, Do whatever you have to, to protect the goods because Fastenal does not provide damage protection. You have to arrange/deliver the packaged item to your local Fastenal store. They can deliver it to any Fastenal store on their trucks. 

But, again, being a heavy item on a pallet, you have to be there with the means to accept a pallet load from a fork lift onto your trailer or pickup. Its worth checking out, because you may be able to ship a V8 engine from Green Bay to Atlanta for far less than USPS or UPS or Fedex. https://www.fastenal.com/en/22/blue-lane-freight


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Shipping is one thing, cross boarder shopping is another. 
I went to order a Light switch, a starter button, and 6 volt dash light with a spare bulb for my '49 Cockshutt 60 tractor. Exchange rate and shipping..... $250.00!!!!! Not happening. 
May not be relevant to your post, but a darn good opportunity to vent!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"Say you want to ship a lawn tractor, or 350 Chevy V8, or a motorcycle in parts, from Green Bay to Atlanta".
_
Please tell me you're not going to ship the $150 Noma/Ingersoll you've got for sale to that CL guy in Atlanta as soon as his cashier's check clears.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Shipping is one thing, cross boarder shopping is another.
> I went to order a Light switch, a starter button, and 6 volt dash light with a spare bulb for my '49 Cockshutt 60 tractor. Exchange rate and shipping..... $250.00!!!!! Not happening.
> May not be relevant to your post, but a darn good opportunity to vent!


So you're saying there may be some more tweeking needed on that new NAFTA agreement???

If it makes you feel any better, I read this week where the price of the dimensional lumber you guys are sending us is up 26% since May. You have to admit there are more guys down here that might need a 2x4 than there are guys up there that might need a Light switch, a starter button, and 6 volt dash light with a spare bulb for a '49 Cockshutt 60 tractor

I heard Mexico is thinking about agreeing to finally pay for building that wall, but it's not to keep people out, it's to keep us IN.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't figure out the "Free Trade" thing? Too bad about the lumber.... same with the aluminum. Shipping is kill us pee ons.... we can shop when the cdn dollar is up a little to easy the pain. The price of lumber to build rafters has gone through the roof here as well.... pun intended. Lumber shortages everywhere, and they are tell us, pretty much nation wide, that if we have fence or deck projects, we may be waiting til next year for lumber, pressure treated anyways.
I have a few home renos I'd like to do, but I'll find out from the contractor this weekend if he can assure me that he does't leave big holes in the walls because of lumber supply.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I've heard too that OSB is up in cost. Though, why? Energy costs are down. Lumber is plentiful. Weather induced damage is up so demand is probably up as well. Glad I got my shop garage built since last October. I have all the materials to finish it now. 

NAFTA was supposed to ease and balance trade across all of north America. Over time that has probably, um, changed.


----------

